# Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I am in the market for a new car and I am considering getting the 2004 Lancer Evo. It comes raced out off the showroom floor.








Does anyone have any comments or experiences they can share about this car.
Im still in the research stage so any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Found a couple of pics just in case you dont know what it looks like.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

...


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

evo is an awesome car! the mods potential are incredible due to the fact that this engine has been around for over a decade i believe. the engine itself is very strong and can easily handle 400+ hp but the only weakness is the tranny itself.

pros
engine, mods potential, handling
cons
cheap interior, weak tranny and weak clutch, poor mitsubishi customer service

also it does run cheaper than an sti.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Very nice car but I also like the Subaru WRX STI. Very hard decision between the 2.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes I also know about the " sti " aswell, but I have to remind myself that the sti is about $2,500 more.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I'd spend all the money that EVO costs on a small or big block Chevy and run circles around that car all day. I do think they have their place though and they're OK cars. A buddy of mine had one till he wrecked it. Pretty badass car in the turns. I can't justify spending that much money on thqat car though.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Perfect car if you want 4 doors and you don't want it too be too flashy. Awesome acceleration, handling and traction. Interior is good as well. Decent gas mileage. Sound is an aquired taste I guess. Not to mention you will get a lot of cars that will want to race.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

weak tranny and weak clutch

This is the same thing I hear about them

Other than the 4 doors its not that bad.

O ya

TURBO + AWD = FUN = broken parts









at least thats how it is on my DSMs (Eagle Talon)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

As I said... Lancers are badass cars!!! If i were still in the scene to fixing up imports or race, Lancers are def the shiznit!!! All the horse power compact in a small car. Good decision Scotty!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ZMonte85 said:


> I'd spend all the money that EVO costs on a small or big block Chevy and run circles around that car all day. I do think they have their place though and they're OK cars. A buddy of mine had one till he wrecked it. Pretty badass car in the turns. I can't justify spending that much money on thqat car though.


 Power....yes it would, Handling wise...it would be tough to make it handle as well and be as powerfull as an Evo. Plus the Evo has AWD....and a warrenty....and he doesn't have to bust open all his knuckles to do so.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

you know my opinion on this buddy.









my buddies evo.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

one more


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like that blue one looks nice


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

one more


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

more


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

last one


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...sleek


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> ZMonte85 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd spend all the money that EVO costs on a small or big block Chevy and run circles around that car all day. I do think they have their place though and they're OK cars. A buddy of mine had one till he wrecked it. Pretty badass car in the turns. I can't justify spending that much money on thqat car though.
> ...


 True, but I'd rather work on my own cars then have it be under warranty and some underqualified technician working on my car and f*cking it up. Handling wise, I could build a car that could come close to that thing, but definetly not surpass it. AWD is the best for balls to the walls handling, but if we were to talk just 1/4 mile performance, that AWD is useless and extra weight after the 60 foot mark.

Those EVOs are plenty badass though, if I was in the market for the EVO or the STi it would be a hard choice.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That blue one is what I have my eye on right now


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

its definatley a nice car with the power to boot.


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

get this bad boy in Black


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

IVE DROVE BOTH LIKE DTHE EVO OVER THE SUBARU PLUS THE EVO LOOKS BETTER THANT THE SUBARU .. SUBARU LOOKS LIKE A f*cking FAT TURTLE LMAO.. GET THE EVO HOPE DOWN HERE WE CAN GET IT SOON

.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

evos rule but i like the sti


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ZMonte85 said:


> I'd spend all the money that EVO costs on a small or big block Chevy and run circles around that car all day. I do think they have their place though and they're OK cars. A buddy of mine had one till he wrecked it. Pretty badass car in the turns. I can't justify spending that much money on thqat car though.


 you are sadly mistaken about the big block running circle around the evo..

but ignorance is bliss..


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

evos handle like there on rails lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ZMonte85 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > ZMonte85 said:
> ...


 normal driving conditions do not require the characteristics or a nascar car or a drag racer.. rally style performance is far more functional on the street..

there is definately no replacement for the throw you in the back of the seat torque and the sound of a nice V8 but the modern muscle cars are teh evo's and sti's that are being produced, technolically advanced rockets that squeeze every potential bit of power out of the engine...

evo









STi


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

Very cool car would rather have a skyline though. Been tracking on one that might get if I can talk the wife into it.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Blueprint awesome picture of the white EVO and STI









If you do get the EVO I guarantee you that you will not be disappointed. I currently drive a 94 MR2 Turbo and all I gotta say is once you run boost, its really hard to go back to an NA. That feeling you get when full boost kicks in is crazy.

Let us know what you end up with and post some pics


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> Blueprint awesome picture of the white EVO and STI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey bro... are you on the mr2 board?? i'm from socal as well and the only person i'm aware of with a 94 mr2 turbo lives in ontario.

let me know.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> ZMonte85 said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 Thats why I picked the best of both worlds. Modern thechnology + V8 =


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

i want one real bad


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

siclids said:


> Blueprint awesome picture of the white EVO and STI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Will do!








This thread is turning out pretty good.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

kool, rite now im lookin for another car too... im thinkin about a WRX or maybe a evo too... if i get a evo i need to wait aleast 2-3 month to get more moneys to down one but if i get a wrx i get it in a month or so...
anyone will be fine for me


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

Get one they're nice. I have an 11 second street driven Mustang so I obviously like domestics, but the Evo is a great all around car. I have lined up with a few including a modded one, beat them all but at the end of the day, if they broke they had a warranty...which is a beautiful thing. If you can afford it buy an Evo.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ya im liking the Evo, but i want to keep my options open for at least another week or two just to hear some opinons.

I know that some of the people on this site know allot about cars, so I knew it would be a good place to ask.


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

ZMonte85 said:


> AWD is the best for balls to the walls handling, but if we were to talk just 1/4 mile performance, that AWD is useless and extra weight after the 60 foot mark.
> 
> Those EVOs are plenty badass though, if I was in the market for the EVO or the STi it would be a hard choice.


It's still badass though when you can launch off of the line at 5,500RPMs and barely lose any traction whatsoever.









I'd have a tough choice if I were in your spot, but I think I'd go with the Evo.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

i personally would save the money, wait for the Lexus IS340, rear wheel drive + v8 engine + lexus handling = win.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Sunman222 said:


> i personally would save the money, wait for the Lexus IS340, rear wheel drive + v8 engine + lexus handling = win.


 i would think that car would cost over $45k


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

FI is really fun no doubt. However if you ever think about putting FI into a orginally NA motor you still have a lot of anxitey. I mean FI itself is anxiety. A stock FI motor is coo because its factory warrenty but think right when you add down pipe or up pipe or upgrade boost/turbo or even ecu your dealer will automatically shoot up for warrenty unlike a NA motor. You can still get away with header, intake, exhuast and all that junk. With FI, a wrong BOV makes you loose boost or adding a simple mod like you would for a NA car maybe more risky if yo added to a FI car. Its all about the air/fuel ratio once you get into FI and start modding. Must be very careful espically with a FI 4banger. They are already tuned to the max almost.... Not much room for errors you know.

If i was to get a stable car.... a NA car will be my choice... FI cars will not last in the long run without proper care.


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

ehhh,

i dont think i can agree with erics statement. a lot of dealers cant tell you added ecu/dp/up unless they really look for one. a lot of the times they cant tell the difference. ecus are really hard to detect unless someone pops off the cover and takes a look at whats connected to it.

i know a lot of dealerships that look down on the i/h/e combos for na cars so saying that the na is better in that sense is not really true. any mod whether na or fi will cause some concern for a dealer especially when it comes down to doing warranty work.

air/fuel ratio is very important in any car whether its na or fi. proper af ratios will prevent knocking/pinging of the motor.

the evo engine i would say is one of the greatest motors ever built and is very strong as well. the mod potential is incredibly high and they are very reliable. if i were in the market for a new car right now my choice would be the evo or the new 4 runners.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

GO FOR THE IS300!!! HAHAH J/K

NICE CHOICE SCOTT!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

See the thing about EVO' and STi's (STi's especially) is that theyre small cars with SO much ojn them....the STi got a hood scoop, freakin hih rise spoiler so many contour lines and whatnot....the EVO does too but to an extent. But then again if that's what you like I'd pick the EVO over the STi.

Mind you I think they're both awesome cars and some of the coolest.

Oh and NISMO, I know where you got that quote from about the "new generation of muscle cars" hehe.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i pick a STI over the 8 the 8 is nice but DAM i perfer STI


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

The new car me and kev would get if we were rich.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

buy a normal car and soup it up, you can get alot more for your money that way!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I am in the market for a new car and I am considering getting the 2004 Lancer Evo. It comes raced out off the showroom floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 go for it man!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> The new car me and kev would get if we were rich.










Rich? The Evo isnt that much.

Thanlyou for the great insight guys, I am learning allot from this thread. Dont be afraid to tell me any potential problems with the car, I need to know these things before I decide to get it or not.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i know where you coming from. I mean when are you really gonna take your acar back to the dealership? When its broken or something wrong like not running smoothly. You can be sure the mechanics will check the ECU and try to reflash it with its more current stage. Once they go in and check the ECU and see that its been tampered with then say bye to your warrenty. Almost any sort of mod added into the EVO or any FI for that matter needs the ECU to be reflashed. FI is way more dangerous when it comes to tuning unlike the NAs. Add headers to a NA car and you dont really have to reflash your ecu but its better but if you add like headers to a FI you must because now our A/F is all messed up which may cauuse your car to run too lean at high RPMs causing early detnation. Like i said before, the room or error in the FI engine is very slim compared to a NA. Im not trying to argue with you about the engine protential. Its there but its gonna be nothing once you start modding it without proper tuning and even with proper tuning its not 100% safe and thats when anxiety hits. Once your car blows even with "proper" tuning... where are you gonna run? dealership? The place that tuned your car? There is just too much variables in a FI when a problem hits and thats why a dealership it more than likely reject your warrenty if you bring it back to get it serviced becasue you encountered a problem with your car and you have modds.

The cost of fixing a FI motor is definitly gonna cost more than fixing a NA motor. I know dealerships who frown upon FI engines espically if it has mods. Even with just the simple boltons the modded FI engine had the dearship will shoot that car down. But on the flip side... for say my dealership doees not like me modding my car but i still bring it to them and they dont really bitch because they know the replacement and solution to fix it is so much easier.

Perhpas you dont understand what im trying to explain..... lets just say FI is way more complex and costly and dealerships will want to spend minimal time with your car when its under warrenty. In fact they do not want to touch your car and being that you have mods in there you are giving them a perfect excuses to denie you. A NA, they will be more than likely to take it in more so than a FI because the problem are much simplier and less time consuming.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

problems for that car....

IMO, a rally car will be a rally car. I dont know if they are suppose to last long. Without a turbo timer and maintance for a turbo car you will shorten the life of the car dramatically. Also, its a mitsubitshi.... i dont know how much faith i have in that company.

I dont know if a turbo timer will be offered with the car, i know a turbo timer is not offered in the STI or WRX. You will definitly get one for your car.

Any AWD cars... if any part of your suspension or part of your AWD is broken or problematic be sure to pay $$$$$$$

And if you dont know by now, expcet a rough ride


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Now are you able to buy a turbo timer if it doesnt already come with it? Say an aftermarket one and have it instailed?

And a rough ride isnt a real big deal, I currently am driving a lifted truck with mudders on it, so im sure ill be fine in that reguard.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

you dont really need a TT as long as u let it run for a min or two after hard driving or a long hot ride. not 1 car ever came with a TT, maybe you were thinkin about a boost gauge eric? a greddy or apex TT can be had for less than $100 and is a simple plug in

i know about turbos im into dsm's myself


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Nope a turbo timer. A smart person would do a smart investment in a turbo timer for any turbo car. The turbo concept is forcing back the air that is already made which means hot air once your turbo spools a few time your engine is hotter than ever. Not matter how long your dirve or how short once you use turbo your engine is hot and to prlong your engine life you must let all the motor cool by letting it run idle for a few 1-3minutes.. some take longer depending how hard you drive. My buddy's STI need a while to cool down. In fact even after your turbo timer he lifted up his hood to release more hot air because he tqrued it so much and ran it so long.

I strongly suggest a turbo timer for your car! Just spend that extra 100-200 bucks depend what brand and what you want in your turbo timer. Then you are able to save those 1-3 minutes of your life everytime you turn your car on and then turn it off. I mean you can always do it manually but eventually your gonna be fed up with it and want to get a turbo timer so you might as well save yourself the avgervation and listen to me.

If i were you i would buy and aftermarket turbo timer and i dont think mistsubishi sells a turbo timer anyways. Have the turbo timer installed at a performance shop. They will do a good job along with a cheaper price or you can diy.

Imagine your driving home 2 in the morning or just one of those tired dayts and all you want to do is go home or your waiting to get the mail because your piranhas has arrived. Are you and do you want to wait those mintues to cool down your car or just have a device do it for you?

Thats pretty weird Fresh since your into FI and you dont advice to invest in a turbo timer....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

a boost gauge is also a good idea... if your planning to run stock... you need a turbo timer more than a boost gauage. If i were you, i would go look for a nice set of gauges (small unseen ones. I hate those big rice looking ones) and set it somewhere. I know grddy came out with some stick gauges were you can stick it anywhere you want and some on did it on top of their winshield... very nice looking and stylish.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I am kind of new to the whole import scene so if you dont mind, could you explain something to me Eric? What exactly does a boost gauge do/tell you? And how does the TT work?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

gauges and turbo timer are not part of the import scene. They are part of all of the car scene. Any FI car need gauges unless they run stock FI. Gauges are just meters that show different thing. Type of guages can range from a better and more detailed rpm metere (better than your stock ones), other shows how lean or rich you are running, some show whats your boost level, some hows your a/f ratio. There are lots of show and useless guages around. Only a few are useful. Personally, if your car comes with a rpm guage use that. Those big clunks of a rpm guage are for ricers.

A turbo timer is a device you install to your car. Bsically a turbo timer makes your car run idle once you turn off yoru car so you can walk away care free and the turbo timer will cool down your engine by running at idle for you when you turn off when you want them too. The longest turbo timer you can set to is 5 minutes. Each turbo timer from each brand can differ. And some turbo timers have other functions in there which will cost you more. But basically thats what at turbo timer does. The ability to cool of your engine by running at idle speed when you turn off your engine so you dont have to manually cool it off by waiting in the car. Further more, i think using the "TT" does not mean turbo timer but Twin Turbo.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> gauges and turbo timer are not part of the import scene. They are part of all of the car scene.


 Sorry about miss using "TT"

Also, you may think that tthese gauges are part of all of the car scene, but Im cruising a lifter truck, and we dont tend to use "Boost gauges" and "Turbo Timers"

Sorry for my ignorance in these areas.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Well i mean if your car is turbocharged then you would need a turbo timer. Its only reasonable to get one you know. I understand sabb and volvo owners dont use it because they probally never heard of it or know about it. I bet any one who has a turbo car but does not know about a turbo timer and once educated they would go out and buy one.

Guages are only used by people who are conceerned how their engine's performance. Guages are simply meters like i said. More meters for you too see how your engine is doing. Its not manatory to get gauges but its good to have the useful ones just to monitor your engine.

Turbo timers and gauges usually applies to turbo charged cars that are focused to go fast and race type criteria and people who wants to know how their car is doing. Let can be a warning tool if you know how to read the guages correctly. I've seen guages and turbo timers on mustangs, vettes, cameros, supras, civics, talons, eclipse, 350z, gti, jetta, 911turbo, rx7. Perhaps you werent into much of the racing scene is more like it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Turbo timers and gauges usually applies to turbo charged cars that are focused to go fast and race type criteria and people who wants to know how their car is doing. Let can be a warning tool if you know how to read the guages correctly. I've seen guages and turbo timers on mustangs, vettes, cameros, supras, civics, talons, eclipse, 350z, gti, jetta, 911turbo, rx7. Perhaps you werent into much of the racing scene is more like it.


 You must be confused Eric, I drive a 2002 Chevy Silverado that is lifter 9" and rolling on 35s. I dont race at all. The only thing remotly close is when I am hitting the dirt roads. And I am sure you can understand that I dont understand these gauges cuz I dont see my truck on your list.









I still want to thankyou for clearifying everything for me bro


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Atlanta, before I bought my MR2 a while back I spent a good amount of time on the MR2 message board asking owners several questions and I can honestly say that it was time well spent. I am in no way implying that the members of this forum aren't capable of providing you with the anwers you are looking for. I just think it would be a good idea to not only get some info here but also from actual owners. They can tell you from first hand experience whats works and what doesn't that way you don't blow your money away (this is in regards to aftermarket parts if you decide to go that route)

Just like Eric said a turbo timer should definately be number one on your priority list. Improper cooling for your turbo spells nothing but trouble down the road. Next should definately be a good quality boost guage which was suggested earlier. I'm not too sure on the specifics of the facotry evo boost guage but most of them are crap. They give you no indication as to how many lbs. of boost your actually running and even if you decide to stay within the factory boost setting I still recommend an aftermarket boost guage. You want to be able to monitor your boost especially in cold weather when you can easily "boost spike"

Performance mods are great on turbocharged the gains are night and day difference. A performance exhaust, intake, and boost controller will definately be enough to satisfy your needs for a while. I have been pushing 15 psi of boost for over 2 years now and my car is as reliable as any NA car I've driven. It just takes a bit more maintenance but it is well worth it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is a good idea, I think i will search for another message board that also deals with Evo's.

Also, I have read you guys mention "a little more maintaince". What type of added maintaince can I anticipate?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have had mine for almost a year now and I would not trade it for anything. Stock its a great car, but for a few K you can make it pretty much a beast. Stock the car handles and brakes like a dream. I have never been in a car that has as quick of steering. You have to pay attention when you drive, one little movement moves the car.

The one issue people are seeing are clutches. This I believe is due to people who have no idea how to drive. I have 14,000 miles on mine and no issues with the clutch. I do have a twin disk sitting in the garage to put in with my last round of mods. The transmission is pretty strong not much issue there unless you are pushin 500+ WHP.

All in all the STI and Evo are in a class by themselves when it comes to a complete car for the price.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Another


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Best forum for Evo's

http://www.evolutionm.net/


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

tt's aren't needed that much. a lot of people dont care for them that much. the first things u need when u get a turboed car is a boost gauge and a boost controller. the tt isnt really a big deal. people rather save there money for something else and just sit in the car for the extra min or two. a lot of the members off dsmtuners.com will agree that tt's aren't a big deal to get


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I agree TT are not needed. For regular driving you really don't even need to let the car run.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

wow you dsm people are something else then. I value my car so i will invest in a turbo timer. Why would you need a boost guage before a turbo timer. Infact, a turbo timer will be the very very first thing i would very get for a turbo car. Boost guage will be second. I think making your car run longer and better is more important than seeing how your perfomance is doing.

If you have a boost controller meaning you are able to boost higher which means you mare gonna make your engine hotter so then your dsm buddies are just sitting in the car for a few miinutes before shutting the car off then walking into the house? Hmmm.... seems to be making your life harder than it is. But i guess to each of their own.

How much money are you really saving to get a turbo timer? 100-200?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> wow you dsm people are something else then. I value my car so i will invest in a turbo timer. Why would you need a boost guage before a turbo timer. Infact, a turbo timer will be the very very first thing i would very get for a turbo car. Boost guage will be second. I think making your car run longer and better is more important than seeing how your perfomance is doing.
> 
> If you have a boost controller meaning you are able to boost higher which means you mare gonna make your engine hotter so then your dsm buddies are just sitting in the car for a few miinutes before shutting the car off then walking into the house? Hmmm.... seems to be making your life harder than it is. But i guess to each of their own.
> 
> How much money are you really saving to get a turbo timer? 100-200?


 Ther first thing I would get for my turbo car would be gas.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

sccavee said:


> I agree TT are not needed. For regular driving you really don't even need to let the car run.


 Sure you do if you believe in keeping your car in good shape. I dont see why dont need it. What is considered regular drivng? Freeway and city mixed right? I think your engine will be plenty hot after driving with those condition and plus since your awd and have a lot of power i think you will have somewhat of a lead foot so a turb timer is defintly needed. Dont be shady with that 100-200 bucks. Get it and you wont regreat it.

Like i said, once your turbo spools up, your running hot air right back into the engine and that is a lot of heat and i dont know at what rpm does your turbo start spooling but once it spools and what not your engine will need to cool down. YOu dont have to wait for the engine to cool downa nd just shut off yoru car. Sure it doesnt seem like your doing any harm to the car but in the long run you will sure feel and see it.

Think of the Turbo Timer to be a insurance and enhancment to your cars life. Just like how somepeople put 2 heaters instead of 1 in their tank. Or 2 filters instead of 1 or backup battery for the lighting for poeple who has reef tanks.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I am completely shocked as well. The turbo timer SHOULD be the first investment even on a car running factory boost. A good turbo timer cost what, about $89, why skip out on one. If you seriously don't mind waiting in your car for a bit thats fine but for only $89 why go thorugh the trouble. It's your guys' car do as you please....personally I'd NEVER own a turbo without a turbo timer and a good quality boost guage. Talk to some of the top tuners in the nation at the MR2 message forum, anyone of them will tell you that a turbo timer should be one of the first investments.

I see all these people buying expensive cars yet they want to skimp out on buying a turbo timer, doesn't make any sense.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

In regular driving (highway and city) the turbo is not under boost and is actually cooling down as you drive and you are pulling vacuum.

The only time you need to let the car run is after a hard run under boost and if you were planning on shutting down right away. That will cook the oil onto the bearings.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> The only time you need to let the car run is after a hard run under boost and if you were planning on shutting down right away. That will cook the oil onto the bearings.


Now this I agree with because I practice this myself. I will only let the timer go off after hard runs but normal driving where I don't boost, no need to let it cool.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> I am completely shocked as well. The turbo timer SHOULD be the first investment even on a car running factory boost. A good turbo timer cost what, about $89, why skip out on one. If you seriously don't mind waiting in your car for a bit thats fine but for only $89 why go thorugh the trouble. It's your guys' car do as you please....personally I'd NEVER own a turbo without a turbo timer and a good quality boost guage. Talk to some of the top tuners in the nation at the MR2 message forum, anyone of them will tell you that a turbo timer should be one of the first investments.
> 
> I see all these people buying expensive cars yet they want to skimp out on buying a turbo timer, doesn't make any sense.


 i agree with my MR2 buddy sic here.... if you guys are not aware do what i did.

buy a blitz dual TT, it measures boost and rpm's and of course is a traditional TT.. i myself love it but i also have greddy 60mm peak/warning guages all around. Boost, EGT and Oil Temp... best investment i ever made and my car runs like a dream.

vroooom pssssst vrooooom pssssssst







(Ain't no feeling like boost)


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> > The only time you need to let the car run is after a hard run under boost and if you were planning on shutting down right away. That will cook the oil onto the bearings.
> 
> 
> Now this I agree with because I practive this myself. I will only let the timer go off after hard runs but normal driving where I don't boost, no need to let it cool.


 The whole point of a TT is to let the car cool down under heavy driving... most turbo chargers are oil cooled and shutting the car down immediately will cause the oil to dry up in your turbine... this process is called (Coking).. bearings/seals are sensitive and if dried up crusty oil gets in there it will hinder performance.

invest in a TT.... it's a first for any Forced Inducted car.

and for those that think a BOV is important.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes a BOV is not necessary and will cause you to run rich between shifts because the air originally intended for the proper air/fuel mixture is being released to the atmosphere. THE BEST bov is the one that comes stock period...... that is unless your running a 3rd gen with a map sensor blue :laugh:

Just like blue mentioned, an EGT is also equally important. You want to be able to monitor your temperature to make sure your not running TOO HOT especially during the summer months.

Consider this as well.....check it out http://www.aquamist.co.uk/


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> Yes a BOV is not necessary and will cause you to run rich between shifts because the air originally intended for the proper air/fuel mixture is being released to the atmosphere. THE BEST bov is the one that comes stock period...... that is unless your running a 3rd gen with a map sensor blue :laugh:


 Yes, if you guys run with AFM's sucks to be you!!!!!!

hahaha i'm glad i spend the extra cash and got a 3rd gen... it's the best mod i ever done to my MR2 and the BOV doesn't effect my car as it did with the original motor.

but back to the subject about TT's.... i could careless what you guys think... there's a reason why they exist and the smart people use them.... one thing i've noticed about DSM owners and i don't mean to sound like an ass but they are *CHEAP* DSM owners don't spend a dime on there car and most of my friends that do drive dsm's have there head stuck up there ass.

not to be rude but that's just my experience with em.

Sic... don't you agree?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

siclids said:


> Yes a BOV is not necessary and will cause you to run rich between shifts because the air originally intended for the proper air/fuel mixture is being released to the atmosphere. THE BEST bov is the one that comes stock period...... that is unless your running a 3rd gen with a map sensor blue :laugh:
> 
> Just like blue mentioned, an EGT is also equally important. You want to be able to monitor your temperature to make sure your not running TOO HOT especially during the summer months.
> 
> Consider this as well.....check it out http://www.aquamist.co.uk/


 The Evo BOV is recirculating and does not release to the atmosphere. in fact the car will run like crap without a recirculating BOV. The stock one is plastic and has been know to leak boost over 20 PSI. Many people are going with aftermarket BOV to run higher boost.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

blueprint said:


> siclids said:
> 
> 
> > Yes a BOV is not necessary and will cause you to run rich between shifts because the air originally intended for the proper air/fuel mixture is being released to the atmosphere. THE BEST bov is the one that comes stock period...... that is unless your running a 3rd gen with a map sensor blue :laugh:
> ...


 Oh, also the Evo is not a DSM.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

evo is in a class of it's own... DSM's are Talons/Eclipses.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

You know blue, I don't have any friends that drive DSMs...... but I have HEARD several stories from other people similar to yours where they think they're all that.

Oh and I think blues comments were in reference to what Fresh said.

Also my comment for the BOV is directed towrds those tinking about purchasing aftermarket blow-off valaves. I am aware that the stock EVO recirculates as do all other stock BOVs.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> Also my comment for the BOV is directed towrds those tinking about purchasing aftermarket blow-off valaves. I am aware that the stock EVO recirculates as do all other stock BOVs.


 i think european cars that are turbo charged use a bypass valve type... and if i'm not mistaken so does the Impreza.

correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet this thread is going just as a hoped it would. Thanks guys!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

it still doesnt look like a real EVO.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

well i know for wrx a stock BOV is probally one of the best. I know the HKS BOV leaks boost =/

DSM are such as talons and eclipse are cheap fast cars that can be modded to be monsters. However, they are broken down very fast. I remeber a eclipse owner who told me, if you ever plan on making your clipse fast you better know how to fix problems because thats what your gonna get for sure.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> well i know for wrx a stock BOV is probally one of the best. I know the HKS BOV leaks boost =/
> 
> DSM are such as talons and eclipse are cheap fast cars that can be modded to be monsters. However, they are broken down very fast. I remeber a eclipse owner who told me, if you ever plan on making your clipse fast you better know how to fix problems because thats what your gonna get for sure.


 I have an HKS SSQ and it's the best BOV i've used among them all... i boost 15 lbs and have yet to encounter any symptoms of boost leak.

i also like the Greddy Type S.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i stand corrected then. My friend is selling his. I dont knoe ehy then


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Dave Buschur is using the 1G BOV and sells it with their upgrade intercooler piping. The 1G was metal and held up well.

If anyone on here is looking at upgrading a 4G63 motor you should look Dave up. He has been working on the motors for 15 years and is a wealth of knowledge. He knows his stuff.


----------



## jameswrx (Mar 23, 2004)

As far as HKS leaking, it is usually one of the best for holding boost in my experience. The HKS BOV's being pull release type's are pushed closed under boost rather than the traditional piston style BOV which only has spring pressure and vacum+ pressure to hold back boost leaking under WOT.

Some nice late Evo's on the first page there. I'm not normally a fan of the later Evo's (prefer 4, 5 & 6)


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Blue I'm not sure since I don't know much about the wrx or european cars but I'm sure your right.

The HKS will never leak as long as it is used withing its intended boost range and was actually designed after a factory blow off valve. HKS offers a racing type valve much larger than the SSQ model which is intended for people who run extremely high amounts of boost. It is the best bov on the market. I run one on my car and have never had a problem and I've yet to hear of anyones HKS bov leaking boost.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

all a tt does is turn off the car for u after its cooled so u dont have to wait that min or two. thats a waste of $100 just to do something u can do urself. i have never heard of a tt being the first thing you get, a boost gauge and a boost controller is what 95% of owners get first. and venting isnt bad for everycar. dsm's can use a gm maft setup and vent to the atmosphere. scooby's dont recirculate, neither do srt4's and supras. its a mitsu thing and very stupid


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

sccavee said:


> If anyone on here is looking at upgrading a 4G63 motor you should look Dave up.


 yea only the 6bolt 4g63 (1g) tho. the 7bolt (2g) is known to have crankwalk around 100k miles and u dont want that to happen


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> think making your car run longer and better is more important than seeing how your perfomance is doing.
> 
> If you have a boost controller meaning you are able to boost higher which means you mare gonna make your engine hotter


 having a boost gauge does not mean u want to see how ur performance is. it means u want know what boost you are running and so you dont overboost and blow ur turbo/engine

having a boost controller does not mean you want to boost higher AT FIRST. it means you want to control your boost so you don't overboost and blow sh*t apart


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

it is an insanely nice car but you could get a sweet car for the same price
29,995$ for the evo and its 26,680$ for a rx8


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

lol rx8's are sh*t. no cars compare with sti's and evos for the price. awd+turbo+4doors+low 13s....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

rx-8 can suck a nice fat one...... tq-less car!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hell no the rx8 is crap.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

lets not get into the rx-8 and how the car mags praise it. But the japs do like it i must say. I guess us American washed people crave the nice health amount of tq while japs like the high revving power. But you must give it to rotary for so much how in so little liter. F1 idea but not so F1 performance along with typical rotary probs.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> all a tt does is turn off the car for u after its cooled so u dont have to wait that min or two. thats a waste of $100 just to do something u can do urself. i have never heard of a tt being the first thing you get, a boost gauge and a boost controller is what 95% of owners get first. and venting isnt bad for everycar. dsm's can use a gm maft setup and vent to the atmosphere. scooby's dont recirculate, neither do srt4's and supras. its a mitsu thing and very stupid


I give up.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> it is an insanely nice car but you could get a sweet car for the same price
> 29,995$ for the evo and its 26,680$ for a rx8


 The RX8 is growing on me, but the Evo and the RX8 are two different cars. The RX8 is more "refined" while the Evo is more of a brute in 4 doors. Two different styles IMO. RX8 is for someone who cares what people think about how they look, the Evo is for someone who doesn't give a crap and just wants a car that is great to drive.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

same here, i give up. Do as you please. I already given my opinon and take it for what its worth. I will be reading from here on out unless you guys start talking about a different topic


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

sccavee said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> > it is an insanely nice car but you could get a sweet car for the same price
> ...


 I personally see the rx-8 sort of an eye sore. The front looks like a nice happy stupid goldfish and the back is huge (baby got back!) but the design for the back is decent. The car looks heavy but isnt. The car looks good in certain colors too. IMO its gunmetal, black, blue and only white with the mazda speed kit on. The 4 door idea is intresting. Its not negative or positive.

Being that it is a rotary engine...... they are unpredicable! Some engine go bad in a few thousand miles while some last long. THere are already numerous reports of bad engines in the rx-8 in the forums. You need proper care for them. Not many people that with rotary engine know that if you shut the car down cold your gonna have a engine flood. I remeber something along like you have to wait for all the oil in the engine to cool down and exit some part of the engine first before shutting it down. Im not into the rx-8 so i didnt care much to remeber the detail problem but that is what i remeber. 
THen you got mazda reporting higher HP for the car. Then you got the tq-less in the car. I believe the only thing going for it is the handling, smooth revving of the engine. No wonder mazda was offering to buy back the rx-8!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks guys, im sorry you feel you have to "give up" I really do appreciate all of your advice.

I have to say I have learned allot from my thread, and will be putting your suggestions into use when I finally get it.


----------

